# Something of Interest?????



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Whilst surfing the web today, I found the below very interesting. These are dollhouses, but my imagination was running away with itself, on what I could do with some of these. Some are pricey $600+ and some are $150 and less and free shipping on some. Scale may be bigger than we would want, but I'm remembering the other day with the guy who had trestles, and bridges around a kids playhouse that really looked neato. Anyways here for your viewing and to get your mind to thinkin are the links. Look at em all. Some of you guys that don't mind dropping $1000 for an engine or more, may find some of the more pricey ones very interesting. Regal



Greenleaf Dollhouses - Pierce Dollhouse KitGreenleaf Dollhouses - Pierce Dollhouse Kit 

Greenleaf Dollhouses - Arthur Dollhouse KitGreenleaf Dollhouses - Arthur Dollhouse Kit 



These above are I believe some of the lesser priced items!! Enjoy, and let yer mind wander eh????? 


I had 4 examples two did not link? Not sure why but look at the whole website 4 pages long if you do the 96 per page or else 19 pages


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

Years ago I built a doll house like one of these for my daughter. It was around $200 plus paint, wall paper, lighting, etc. It took about a year. It was fun and my daughter loved it when I gave it up to her. 

There are two, no make that three major problems with a doll house like this. 1. the scale is probably 1:12 while most garden railway buildings are close to 1:24; that is, it is two times too big. 2. There is no back wall, it is left open for little girls to put in the furniture and move it and her dolls around. 3. It wouldn't last half a year if left outdoors. 

-- Bob Mills


----------

